# I cannot submit links in my posts. Why?



## MysieBlondie

They say it's alright to submit links in the posts, but when I try to do it the site won't let me why? and how do I do it?


----------



## DesertCat

You need to have 30 posts before it will allow you to post a link.


----------



## MysieBlondie

oh ok thanks


----------



## Jana337

Well, I am not sure that the mods will like this...

Jana


----------



## fetchezlavache

rofl, fat chance i'm gonna click on anything submitted this way heheheh...


----------



## MysieBlondie

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Well, I am not sure that the mods will like this...
> 
> Jana


Don't be mad, but I feel handicap when I can't submit links


----------



## Jana337

MysieBlondie said:
			
		

> Don't be mad, but I feel handicap when I can't submit links



I don't think I am mad but the way you did it is dishonest. Everyone has to work their way up. Are 30 posts that much? After all, if you absolutely must submit a link, there are ways to do it without the URL code.

Jana


----------



## DDT

MysieBlondie said:
			
		

> Don't be mad, but I feel handicap when I can't submit links



Your bothering attitude is not welcome in these forums. This is no chat nor childish playfield.
I invite you to refrain from spamming or I'll ask the administrator to ban you from WR.
I deleted most of your useless, nonsense posts.

This thread is closed

DDT


----------



## cuchuflete

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Well, I am not sure that the mods will like this...
> 
> Jana



Whether or not the mods like it, it's visual clutter that's annoying to me as a forero.  

Looks like the pickled altimeter has risen to the occasion


----------

